# Riding the San Rafael River Gorge Trail - San Rafael Swell, Utah



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

My husband and I just got back from the most amazing camping trip this weekend and I had to share pictures. We went to the San Rafael Swell to ride the river gorge trail. The ride was gorgeous and the trail head had a fantastic campsite with horse corral, too. If you ever get the chance to go to central Utah, I highly recommend going here! A word of caution... while most of the trail is fairly easy, there are a few tricky spots that you want to make sure your horse is surefooted and levelheaded.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I visited there with an old friend (by car) last month:


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

it looks like a horse lovers dream!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks so very appealing. I love the desert, 'cause I live in the forest.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I love riding in the Swell during the colder months. November, March and April are great months to explore.

I have not rididen the River Gorge. Just where does it trail head at? Did you access it from Castle Dale down to Buckhorm Flat or Fuller Bottom?


I've ridden McCarty Canyon, & Mesquite Wash in the Northern San Rafael and Numerous trails in the Southern Swel. Chute Canyon, Lone Man, Earnie and out to the old Cooper Globe Mine.

I don't think, I've ever ridden a rougher area. You can see why the Wild Bunch used to hide out from Possees in this area.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

From Castle Dale/Buckhorn Road, take the 2nd dirt road right after the ccc bridge/campground and go approx. 1/2 mile. There is a blm trailhead at the campsite. 

I hope to return to the swell again. Hubby and I love the more remote destinations with surreal landscaping and this area fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

What beautiful scenery! Looks like that was a lovely ride. 
Great looking horses you have there. The dogs are adorable as well.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

A couple other trails, Camp at Buckskin Springs (near Goblin Valley) ride down Wild Horse wash till you can enter Chute Canyon, Go up Chute and when you exit the back of the Reef, you can pick up the Back of the Reef Road. Follow the gravel road till you can drop into Wild Horse Wash and follow it down. It's gets real narrow, But all my horses go through it no problems. When you come out the front of the reed ( by Temple Mountain) just follow the wash back to your camp site. It's about 22 miles round trip

Corrals at Buckskin Springs








Camp under the Cottonwoods









Going thru Chute Canyon









Back of the Reef Road









Entering Wild Horse Wash









Coming thru the Narrows









Another good ride is up Old Woman, Cross over in Lone Man and come back down Earnie Draw.

I also like to ride out to Copper Globe, You can park or camp near Justinson Flats and day ride out to the old mine and the Window overlooking Red Canyon

But my all time favorite is to ride up McCarty Canyon, Cross the Narrow neck of land and come down Mesquite Wash. All of these rides are about 22-24 miles long


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!! I am always on the hunt for remote sites with a corral so we don't have to haul our portable corral with us. We are hoping to squeeze one more trip in before winter and were talking about going to onion creek, but maybe we will go to buckskin springs instead! Have you done the Bloody Hands Gap trail in the Henry Mountains? That was one of my favorite treks and not too far from goblin valley.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i would be afraid of getting stuck between those rocks! but it would be fun to camp out and ride any where you wanted


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My horses go thru the narrows just fine. But a gal I was guiding around last year banged her knee up a bit. Her horse got a little excited about being held back and not keeping up with her buddy and rubbed her into the rocks.










It's one of those canyons that just keeps getting narrower as you go, Not a sudden squeeze.


















I have not ridden in the Henry's. I guess I need to go explore. Where does it trailhead from?

Actually I camp at the spring on west side of the Goblin valley road, Just at the top of the hill before you start down to the Goblin Valley Entrance Kiosk. Maybe 1/2 mile from Goblin. As you are coming down the pavement, A dirt road turns right and you can see the cottonwood trees. Buckskin Springs is actually before that and on the east side. The red line is the route. There will be horse water where you camp, But the rest of the ride can be dry. If there has been any rain, there will be water trapped in bathtubs in a couple of places along the way. Don't expect any formal trail or signs, You are just riding in the dry wash going through the reef Follow the path running water would take. The red line actually shows where I park and start a ride if I'm doing a day ride and not camping in the area.


See the spring marked ont he map by the letter "C" of Horse Creek.
Back Country Horsemen maintains the corral.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

wow that looks like it hurts!! well i guess every ride has its consequences


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks! I have it marked on my map now... can't wait to go!! 

Bloody Hands Gap trail is the opposite of narrow... it is a huge expanse of desolateness with a few dangerous drop offs. The trailhead is off of Notom Road, east of Capitol Reef. There is a jeep road on left side about 7 miles after turning onto Notom. About 1/4 mile there is a very old corral, which marks the start of the trail, although there is no actual trailhead that I recall. Just head east on the jeep road, which ends at a wash and a faintly marked track continues out of wash. The trail is marked by blm with little wood stumps every mile or so until it reaches the blm signed landmark, the red hand print pictographs on the cliff wall. Out and back to blm sign is 9 miles, but you can continue further. There is no water, except for random shady pools in the wash at the end of jeep road.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

how hot does it get there?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

July-August it can get as high 105°
It's 4,500 to 7,500 foot in elevation, So the temp will vary by elevation.

With so many other beautiful places in Utah, I usually avoid the hot places during the summer months.

With the narrow slot canyons, The ice in the winter never sees the sun, So it's slow to melt once it arrives. So Dec-Feb are months, that I don't think riding in that area. Unless I've heard a report that the canyons are ice-free.

This was a Valentines Day ride in the higher elevation area. About 7,000 foot.









That night after we left a new storm rolled in and dumped 16" of snow on top of what you can see.

There is not much shade, So when it gets hot. It's hot


















They often say, "But it's a Dry Heat" there is no humidity there


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

love the view


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

gorgeous pictures. I 'd love to ride there


----------

